# I want... No. I _NEED_ THIS! LOL!



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I want... No. I *NEED* THIS!

http://suidobashijuko.jp/

And the girl wouldn't be a bad bonus either . For personal vehicular instruction of course!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Screw the girl. I want the MECHA! Serious, if I had a MadCat I would be blaring The Blue Oyster Cults song 'GodZilla' as I pilot it to the range. Unnnnnff unf.... 

I don't think we'll get Mech's in our life time. Power Armor seems more of a reality from what I've seen with the power armor unit I've seen in Japan used for lifting elderly patients. 

I have heard DARPA is working on the exo-skeleton power armor for the troops but probably still in prototype as I heard that years ago. I have seen some 'shuffle' Mechs on youtube from Japan and also the guy out in Alaska with a I think 50ft tall fire breathing Mech in his backyard. 

You'd want one when the gray's/aliens show up all 'we come in peace'.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Screw the girl.


You'd like that, wouldn't you?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

That thing with wheels looks like junk, I want something like patlabor


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah... Patlabor... was and always will be one of my fav's.
Still catch myself daydreaming every now and then of owning a Type-0 or a Griffon...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's close, but like Alex says, the wheels are junk. For me it's too slow but it's a start right?

I'll wait untilr the 5th or 6th gen.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Lmao my son would love this actually i will not even show it to him he will want it for x-mas lol at the weapon system would be perfect in a traffic jam and road rage kicks in. lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Al-Losaurus said:


> Lmao my son would love this actually i will not even show it to him he will want it for x-mas lol at the weapon system would be perfect in a traffic jam and road rage kicks in. lol







I -WANT- one for weed and brush clearing.


----------

